

Segmented Sleep - 001sky
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Segmented_sleep

======
lutusp
Winston Churchill is supposed to have possessed this sleep-wakefulness
pattern. But the article might have mentioned the other variety of "bimodal
sleep" -- the one in which one hemisphere falls asleep while the other stays
awake. This pattern is seen in migratory birds and dolphins:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unihemispheric_slow-wave_sleep>

Never was the expression "I was half-asleep" more literal.

